# Face Trimming Directions Please



## Sheila118 (Dec 26, 2015)

Good Morning Maltese Lovers,

I'm wondering if anyone can give me some direction. 

The kids are 4.5 months now and I would like to grow their hair long over their eyes to create a top knot. I have looked for information on which part of the hair to cut on the face and above the eyes but can't see anything. I have left it and trying to be patient, but they are looking a bit odd as I can get some hair up with big eyebrows hanging down.. They don't really like me going near their heads so as a beginner I may have to go to a groomer, but would like to give them some direction. I'm doing great with grooming their bodies and they don't mind the hair dryer and the clippers. 

Looks like they will have to get used to lots of baths as I have a digger, we had a really nice day here in the UK yesterday so they where out in the garden, turned our heads and Libby decided to get digging in the soil, so Levi joined in. They are white with a ting of grey today. It's horrifying and funning seeing them covered in mud and trying to look all incident as they are getting scolded. We are off to puppy training school on Monday, so hopefully we will learn a trick on how to get her to stop. 

I tried to attach a picture and not sure if it worked..


----------



## Sheila118 (Dec 26, 2015)

Ohhh it worked..


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I know the struggle trying to trim the face and head. I groom Daisy myself and it's been a lot of trial and error. We just went to a full puppy cut with a sort of teddy bear head (not perfect). She had a top knot for a while but it was more trouble than it was worth imo. I also prefer to keep her in a short cut that's easier to maintain day to day and do a trim weekly after her bath. 

I used YouTube to learn how to do the grooming but going to a groomer that's willing to show you may be the best route. Even with the top knot I clipped under the ears and down the neck because she gets matts behind her ear. I left the beard and curved it up to the ear so it's like a semi circle. For a top knot as it was growing out, I did two little knots. Here's some pictures but pay no attention to the tear stains, teething was a hard time for us!


----------



## Sheila118 (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks Steph, great I get the idea, Levi is staining bad whist teething Libby's is not too bad, I've just changed to distilled water. I've tried everything up to now but just have to wait until teething is over.. Maybe there is hairspray for dogs HaHa, could make some money if we invented something...


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I made the mistake of cutting away the badly stained hairs. They grew back with a vengeance. Ended up curling up into her eye and making it worse. Once her puppy teeth were removed (while she was spayed) her tear stains cleared up a lot. There still there since they're stains but they no longer get as wet every day. I do admit that I need to up my face washing game but she hates it so I do it once a week during baths and used to use contact lens solution every day but the last few weeks we've been busy getting ready to move on top of work and getting my MBA so it kind of fell to the bad burner (I know, bad mummy!)


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

My laptop doesn't have a lot of recent pictures. Here she is after getting her top knot chopped off

I think that's before I trimmed her ears though. I just did them straight across about a quarter inch past the end of her ear and blended it and rounded the edges


----------



## Sheila118 (Dec 26, 2015)

She looks beautiful, I may go for a full face trim and wait until they are a little older before I go for the topknot when they have gotten used to me messing with them... Thank you for your replies, helped me.

You have a lot on at the moment, good luck with the move and the MBA... 

Sheila


----------



## LilSuz (Oct 18, 2015)

Sheila118 said:


> Good Morning Maltese Lovers,
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone can give me some direction.
> 
> ...


Hi, Sheila! Mine are diggers too. But I don´t worry about it, it all comes off. They love digging....even dig on the tiles in the kitchen!!! I think it´s a Maltese thing anyway, as my other one did it too. May be something to resign yourself to! :w00t:
Regarding the cut, there are so many different ways to do it. Some don´t, others do it differently...up to you. If you do topknots on them now, they should get used to it, whereas if you leave it, they may not. My Milly that I had before would never leave a band in her hair for more than half an hour, no matter how tight the groomer did it. My Lily that I have now is fine with a topknot, and Suzy, the other one,I haven´t even tried yet....she´s just turned 5 months and is always a mop. :wub: I need to do it soon.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

One of our members, Hedy, has a ton of helpful videos on grooming. She's fantastic at grooming. You can go her website or you tube--Maltese Obsession.


----------



## Sheila118 (Dec 26, 2015)

I've been watching all her videos and they are fantastic and I purchased all the stuff she recommended. My problem is what to do when your growing in the hair on the top.. But Ive just jumped in and cut their faces,,, think I did OK, was a little nervous.

Libby before and after, she's the digger...


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Looks great. Mine will be 5 months on 1/28. So far, I've only had to trim her feet, pads, chin and around the eyes! She's so squirmy I'm nervous to be around her with a scissor!


----------



## LilSuz (Oct 18, 2015)

Sheila118 said:


> I've been watching all her videos and they are fantastic and I purchased all the stuff she recommended. My problem is what to do when your growing in the hair on the top.. But Ive just jumped in and cut their faces,,, think I did OK, was a little nervous.
> 
> Libby before and after, she's the digger...


Ah, sweet. Good job!


----------



## Sheila118 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi Kim, Thanks, I know it's a bit daunting, they don't seem to mind the clippers so I used that mostly as I am nervous just at the moment using scissors with all the squirming, I must say that watching Maltese Obsession on YouTube helped me a lot, she gives very good directions. But her little ones hair is long and in topknots, the issue for me is how to get to that stage and them being able to see... I must say they seem happier now as I have cut the hair off.. Have great fun watching your little one grow and experience new things, I've hardly watched any TV since Libby & Levi arrived as they are so entertaining....


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sheila118 said:


> Hi Kim, Thanks, I know it's a bit daunting, they don't seem to mind the clippers so I used that mostly as I am nervous just at the moment using scissors with all the squirming, I must say that watching Maltese Obsession on YouTube helped me a lot, she gives very good directions. But her little ones hair is long and in topknots, the issue for me is how to get to that stage and them being able to see... I must say they seem happier now as I have cut the hair off.. Have great fun watching your little one grow and experience new things, I've hardly watched any TV since Libby & Levi arrived as they are so entertaining....


Hedy told me that you just need to deal with the hair in the face--Trissie's is starting to get in her eyes, so I just make a little pony tail and clip back the loose hairs. I use Picture Perfect too. That helps keep the little hairs back and helps control the hair to put in the clip. I also have a two year old, Tyler. I definitely have my hands full, but like you, loving every minute of it:wub:


----------



## LilSuz (Oct 18, 2015)

Sheila118 said:


> I've been watching all her videos and they are fantastic and I purchased all the stuff she recommended. My problem is what to do when your growing in the hair on the top.. But Ive just jumped in and cut their faces,,, think I did OK, was a little nervous.
> 
> Libby before and after, she's the digger...


Here´s a pic of little Suzy after helping in the garden...


----------



## Makatka (Dec 26, 2015)

I've got the same problem with Lutzy. As for today, rubber band and than a clip on it work best. But after about 3 days some of short hair just slip out. 
Here's a photo


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I would definitely recommend that you let the hairs around the eyes grow so they don't poke in the eyes and cause continued tear staining.

If you're sure you want a top knot someday, it would be helpful to start now while they're young. If left until they are older, it would be much more difficult. The top knot should be brushed out and re-done daily, which will also help them learn how to be still for grooming


----------



## Sheila118 (Dec 26, 2015)

Many Thanks for your replies, I've purchased some Picture Perfect and will give it another go as the are getting better with me combing their heads and working on the tear stains, they look so cute at the moment fast asleep in bed, heart melting


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Sheila118 said:


> Good Morning Maltese Lovers,
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone can give me some direction.
> 
> ...


 Here is something that might help you -- go on you tube & look up a video by Maltese Obsession, she has a number of videos on cutting Maltese hair & watching her videos is how I learned how to cut my dogs hair. I think there is one called 'Dolce face trim' or something like that. If you can find Maltese Obsession all of her videos should come up there are many helpful ones. 

You might need to buy/invest in the right grooming tools if you don't already have them such as grooming sheers. I have Chris Christensen Blending sheers, straight sheers, & curved sheers. The woman in the videos tells you what you will need, along with spray to spray on the hair to make it easier to comb/brush through. I use 'Ice On Ice' spray it works great. When cutting near the face it can be very dangerous & requires much caution. Especially since your dog can move unexpectedly or might try to pull away. Hope the videos help, let me know if you decide to use them & I'd love to see photos of your dog afterward! Good luck!


----------

